# منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!



## Ferrari (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار *









*ياترى ها يقف الوقفة دية كام سنة عشان يتنفز فيه حكم الأعدام اللى فرضه على نفسه ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## sosana (18 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده باله طويل اووووي
هايجيب صبر منين يستنى الشجرة يلا ربنا معاه بقى
ههههههههه
ميرسي يا ferrari على الصورة الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههه


تعالى نضحك علية وناخد الحبل نربطة فى شجرة طويلة


----------



## merola (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*

*ههههههههههههه
يا جماعة انتم مستعجلين علية لية 
سيبو الراجل يشاور عقلة مش ممكن يغير راية​*


----------



## red_pansy (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*


*ياختىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*

*انا مرارتى مش مستحملة بصراحة مايجيب ساطور ويخلصنا ولا اقولك اروح انا اجيبلة قنبلة اسهل واريح *

*اصلة صعبان عليا كدة ياخد ضربة شمس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*انما هو انت دة يافريرى *​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> *رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ده لو ركب سيارة فراري
وداس البنزين للاخر
كنا خلصنا اعدين مستنيين
هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة Ferrari
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Ferrari (19 أغسطس 2008)

sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده باله طويل اووووي
> هايجيب صبر منين يستنى الشجرة يلا ربنا معاه بقى
> ههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه شوفتى بقى يا سوسنا

 باله اطول من الحبل اللى ربطه فى رقبته ههههههههههههههه

دة مش عايز ينتحر دة عايز يفقع مرارتنا وبس ههههههههههههههههه

شكراً على مروريك الرب يباركِك*​


----------



## Ferrari (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> تعالى نضحك علية وناخد الحبل نربطة فى شجرة طويلة



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ساعتها هايصوت ويلم عليكى الناس ويقول انك عايزة تشنقيه هههههههههههههههههه

اصل انا عرفها الاشكال دى اسألينى عليهم ههههههههههههه

شكراً ليكى يا أحلى ديانة على مشركتك

نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## Ferrari (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



merola قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> يا جماعة انتم مستعجلين علية لية
> سيبو الراجل يشاور عقلة مش ممكن يغير راية​*



*هههههههههههه اه صح ما نديله فرصة تانية يا جماعة 

ههههههههههههه بس اذاى فرصة تانية واحنا عندنا مرارة وحدة واتفقعت فى الفرصة الاولى ههههههههههه

مرسي على مروريك ياmerola الرب يباركِك *​


----------



## Ferrari (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *ياختىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*
> 
> *انا مرارتى مش مستحملة بصراحة مايجيب ساطور ويخلصنا ولا اقولك اروح انا اجيبلة قنبلة اسهل واريح *
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه خليك محضر خير يا عم الحمش انت :smile01*

*بدل ما تتهور وتتعور :budo:** وتروح فى الكازوزة هههههههههههه

هههههههههههه وبعدين عيزة تفجريه وخايفة عليه من ضربة الشمس طب اذاى :t9:

هههههههههههه شكراً ليكى يا بانسي على مروريك وتعليقك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## Ferrari (19 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> ده لو ركب سيارة فراري
> وداس البنزين للاخر
> كنا خلصنا اعدين مستنيين
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههه ياعم حرام عليك خليه ينتحر بعيد عن الفيراري :crazy_pil هههههههه

احسن يأنب :smil8: نفسه كمان فى الأخرة على ثمنها ههههههههههههههههه

شكراً على مرورك يا كليم نورت الموضوع

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Ferrari (23 أغسطس 2008)

كاتم الأحزان قال:


> *لا هدا هيموت من الجوع هههههههههههههههه*




*هههههههههههههه

شكرا لك اخى العزيز على المرور

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## kokielpop (23 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه 

حلوة اوى ​*


----------



## my.savior (23 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههه
ده هيموت م الوقفه دى
ياعينى ع الشجرة ^_*
*​


----------



## red_pansy (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



Ferrari قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه خليك محضر خير يا عم الحمش انت :smile01*​
> 
> *بدل ما تتهور وتتعور :budo:** وتروح فى الكازوزة هههههههههههه*​
> *هههههههههههه وبعدين عيزة تفجريه وخايفة عليه من ضربة الشمس طب اذاى :t9:*​
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*هو انا فعلا هاتهور بس عشان اعورك مش اعور نفسى لية عمشة انا :smil16: *

*وبعدين هاروح الكازوزة هى دى ملاهى ولا اية :t9: *

*طبعا دى ضربة الشمس اقوى من التفجير لان الشمس بتضرب المخ لكن ممكن التفجيرات المخ ينفد منها والمخ اهم حاجة  :a4: :a4: :a4: ههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يافريرى لك يوم ونص :smil8:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*

*يالهوى مش قادرة قلبى بيتقطع من جوة ​*


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ميرسى يا فرارى على الموضوع الجميل دة


انا اعتقد انة هايدفن وهو واقف طبيعى


هههه


----------



## Ferrari (24 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة اوى ​*




مرسي لك يا باشا

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Ferrari (24 أغسطس 2008)

my.savior قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> ده هيموت م الوقفه دى
> ياعينى ع الشجرة ^_*
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً على المرور

الرب يباركك​


----------



## Ferrari (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هو انا فعلا هاتهور بس عشان اعورك مش اعور نفسى لية عمشة انا :smil16: *
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههه عيزة تعورينى :hlp: يا مفترية 

عشان تفرحى فية 30: صح ماااااشى

وبعدين يخونك النكت اللى كانت بضحكك  هههههههههههههههههه

ومالها ضربة الشمس على الاقل هتمةته حتة وحدة :smil8: 

مش انتى عيزة تفجريه :bomb: ويموت على سبعين حتة دة اذا بقا منه حتة :ura1:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً يا بانسي على مروريك

الرب يباركِك​


----------



## Ferrari (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يالهوى مش قادرة قلبى بيتقطع من جوة ​*



ههههههههههههههههههههه سلامة قلبك انا عارف انه صعب عليكم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً ليكى على المرور الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Ferrari (24 أغسطس 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه ممكن 

شكراً على المرور والمشاركة

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## red_pansy (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



Ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههه عيزة تعورينى :hlp: يا مفترية ​
> 
> عشان تفرحى فية 30: صح ماااااشى​
> وبعدين يخونك النكت اللى كانت بضحكك هههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ومالة لما افرح فيك  هى دى روح الاخوة :t30:*

*ومالك فرحان كدة وانت بتقول هايموت على سبعين حتة :t9: الراجل اتبهدل معانا بصراحة :heat: انا كدة عرفت هو لية عايز ينتحررررررررر :smil16:*

*ميرسى يافريرى تعيش وتجيبلنا فدائيين قصدى منتحرين :a4:*​


----------



## Ferrari (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ومالة لما افرح فيك  هى دى روح الاخوة :t30:*
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه قاااااااال روح اخوة قااااااااال ههههههههههههه

هو من ناحية ادبهدل انتى بهدلتيه بصراحة هههههههههههههه

ربنا يسمحك انا اعيش واجبلك منتحريين وانتى تعيش وتفجريهم هههههههههههه​
​


----------



## red_pansy (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



Ferrari قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه قاااااااال روح اخوة قااااااااال ههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> هو من ناحية ادبهدل انتى بهدلتيه بصراحة هههههههههههههه
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اخوة طبعا عمرك شفت حد بيعمل كدة فى واحد غريب :t30:*

*انا بهدلتة اصلة بصراحة يستاهل فى حد ينتحر كدة يفقع مرارة اللى حوالية يعنى يشلنا يانااااااااااااااس :smil8: :smil8:*

*ايون كدة فرحنى انا عاوزة كام واحد كدة يكونوا كرهوا دنيتهم وعاوزين ينتحروا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Ferrari (24 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

نوووووووووووووووو لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

جدعة يا بانسي انك بهدلتيه عشان مرارة الناس مش لعبة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انشاء الله ها فرحك تانى متقلقيش

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



Ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> نوووووووووووووووو لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​
> جدعة يا بانسي انك بهدلتيه عشان مرارة الناس مش لعبة​
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*تانىىىىىىى نووووووو ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خلاص يانصة عرفنا انك لغات يعنى هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*شفت ازاى انا تهمنى المرارة قد اية :a4: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*هاتفرحنىىىىىىىىىىى ولا هاتفرح فيا .. ياويلكككككككككك :t9:*​


----------



## Ferrari (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *تانىىىىىىى نووووووو ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خلاص يانصة عرفنا انك لغات يعنى هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



الاثنين هافرح فيكى وهاتفرحى فيه هو يعنى ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



Ferrari قال:


> الاثنين هافرح فيكى وهاتفرحى فيه هو يعنى ههههههههههههههههه​


 
:08::08::nunu0000::nunu0000:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Ferrari (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: منظر يقطع القلب  رجـــل يريــد الأنتحــــار ؟!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> :08::08::nunu0000::nunu0000:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ايه دة هههههههههههههههه 

انتى مستعدة لضرب فى المليان ولا ايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

